# Remember Heaven Scent Paws ????



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Mo. service dog firm ordered to refund Customers*

_Posted: Aug 18, 2010 10:44 AM EDT_

JEFFERSON CITY, Mo. (AP) - A mid-Missouri company and its owner have been ordered to stop providing service dogs for people with diabetes.


Mo. service dog firm ordered to refund customers - KOAM TV 7 Joplin and Pittsburg News Weather Sports


:hug:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Here is an old thread 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/guide-therapy-service-dogs/88758-heaven-scent-paws-mo.html


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

any word on if they will now pursue criminal charges?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wonder how much of the money the people will actually see and how much the lawyers will take?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the lawsuit was filed by the Attorney General, so there are no fees for the injured parties.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't remember (it has been two years) and will have to go through old PMs and emails but there were going to be both civil and criminal proceedings. Then the IRS would be getting involed. 

There was an 18 page report on this case and the owner of the facility was ordered to reimburse people for their dogs, to pay so much for an educational program on SDs for the public, and some other things. 

08AC-CC00459 - STATE OF MISSOURI V HEAVEN SCENT PAWS ET AL

Quote:
_shall pay or cause payment to be made in the sum of $192,216.56 to the State of Missouri to the credit of the Merchandising Practices Restitution Fund as restitution for consumers who raised money and participated in Defendants' training program and filed a complain with the Missouri Attorney General's Office. A list of such consumers is attached hereto as Exhibit A and is incorporated by reference herein. It is further ordered that Defendant's Heaven Scent Paws, Inc and Michele Reinkemeyer are jointly and severally liable for and shall pay or cause payment to be made in the sum of $5,000.00 to the State of Missouri to the credit of the Merchandising Practices Revolving Fund for attorneys fees and costs incurred by the Attorney General in the investigation and enforcement of the Merchandising Practices Act, and to provide funds for consumer education and advocacy programs. It is further ordered that Defendant's Heaven Scent Paws, Inc and Michele Reinkemeyer are jointly and severally liable for and shall pay or cause payment to be made in the sum of $10,000.00 as a civil penalty payable to the State of Missouri ..._
_(Thanks to Service Dog Central and a couple of members in locating the published report)_

This last $10,000 is being waived unless cause shows that HSP?Michele Reinkemeyer shows that she is not complying with the order.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Dainerra said:


> the lawsuit was filed by the Attorney General, so there are no fees for the injured parties.


That is awesome!!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been following a case as well but wasn't aware that they've had a ruling. That is good to know and I'll be posting it to my blog. When I originally wrote about it when the Attorney General's office first filed, I've had a lot of people comment who'd gotten non-working dogs from them.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I found a copy of the judgment posted at Heaven scent paws : court ruling!!!!!

Reposted below, with paragraphs inserted. 



> 08/13/2010 - Judgment Entered
> See case file for all entries.
> 
> It is ordered, adjudged and decreed by this court that Heaven Scent Paws, Inc., Michele Reinkemeyer, their officers, assigns, successors in interes, and persons, contractors, representatives or current and future employees acting on their behalf or at their direction who receive actual notice of this order, are permanently enjoined, restrained and prohibited from the following:
> ...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wonder if there's any way to get their website down? They have a fundraiser listed there.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Their website is still up as I type this. However, I found that their domain is registered through GoDaddy and I've sent GoDaddy an email with a link to the judgment filed against HSP and asked them to "do the right thing" and remove the website/cancel the domain. 

I don't know if that can/does/will make a difference, but if anyone else would like to contact them, GoDaddy can be contacted at https://www.godaddy.com/community/contactus.aspx?ci=15534&section=callus There is a link at the bottom to email them. Click the arrow and the email field comes up.


----------

